# ford 3000 diesel snowblower questions



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a 66 ford 3000 diesel and was thinking about getting a 6ft 3pt single stage snow blower off a guy from work , theres no auger, looks like it funnels it right inside the fan, he said it worked great with his ford jubilee, i live in buffalo ny so we get snow lol, any opinions on these single stage blowers? I can get it for a great price


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

When you say no auger just a fan are you saying there is nothing to direct the snow to the chute fan. Don't think it would function very well if that is the case.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ditto what n194060 said!


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

The Vee type snowblowers work fairly well if you have a small amount of dry snow but if you get a 8" or deeper snowfall that is wet and sticky they tend to pull too much from each side and bridge across, plugging them up. It will be difficult to clear that snow as it packs into a solid mass. Make sure to turn the PTO off and let the snowblower come to a full stop before getting off the tractor for your own safety.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input!!


----------

